# Disco Fever got me



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I decided to Cover Boney M. Arguably one of the Best disco songs ever.

[video=youtube;qNH9S-LxHjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNH9S-LxHjI[/video]

Comments appreciated
Dirty Comments encouraged


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! Good cover DJ.

That would get butts out of the seats onto the dancefloor in a cover band, chicks eat that up!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Next up..Daddy Cool...only if you've got the moves

[video=youtube;QtxlCsVKkvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtxlCsVKkvY[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> I decided to Cover Boney M. Arguably one of the Best disco songs ever.
> 
> 
> Comments appreciated
> Dirty Comments encouraged


good cover by the way....BUT
you cant fool me as I was there when this stuff came down..

the BEST disco song ever was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VAtRF4US8k

you can quote me on that one...

G.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> djmarcelca said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to Cover Boney M. Arguably one of the Best disco songs ever.
> ...


Although I was in kindergarten playing in the sand box at the time, Miss Barry still gets my vote... Ahhh....if only I were old enough to go to Sparkles on the CN Tower...

http://youtu.be/pxLozb_bIO4


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

These are all suggestions for the disco compellation DJ.

The Queen...

[video=youtube;C2q2bis6eLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2q2bis6eLE[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Infectious riff, strings, babes and an acrylic Strat...awesome sauce...

[video=youtube;h1qQ1SKNlgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1qQ1SKNlgY[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE those clear acrylic Strats. They weigh a TON but so cool.

As For the other tunes, I might be persuaded to re-arrange them for guitar guy singing/playing but some are very much out of my vocal range. 
Some of that stuff was _really_ high register, or done falsetto. (eeewww)

Thanks for the comments though. FUn times.!!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Bubb said:


> Next up..Daddy Cool...only if you've got the moves
> 
> [video=youtube;QtxlCsVKkvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtxlCsVKkvY[/video]


DJ it wouldn't be quite the same if you sang all of the parts....


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

just a reminder ...
before disco there was the british invasion
before the Brits came over the pond, there was this stuff..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixlXm5gy5ZU

holds up well even today...
G.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

tnx for the link. t'was cool.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

U can't have Disco without the Bee Gees really...their Staying Alive WAS and still is THE song most folks who were into disco in those days recall ....the groove is quite something also i got to admit. 

http://youtu.be/I_izvAbhExY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> just a reminder ...
> before disco there was the british invasion
> before the Brits came over the pond, there was this stuff..
> 
> ...


woah..that is Booker T & the MG's backing them up there....looks to be the same gig as this:



[video=youtube;U-7QSMyz5rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-7QSMyz5rg[/video]


----------

